# Live info on all currencies?



## kingcarmleo (3 April 2011)

Just started in a bit of forex, much more thrilling than stocks 

Anyone no sites that show this? So far I can only find all currencies live prices on thetradercentral website. Not even bloomberg shows all prices.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tanaka (3 April 2011)

Sign up for a free demo account at any forex broker with a fake name, number and email account u don’t use, download their MT4 and use it until it expires (around 30 days). Repeat this until you have had a demo account with every forex broker that exists, that should give you around 10 years of free live price action


----------



## kingcarmleo (4 April 2011)

Tanaka said:


> Sign up for a free demo account at any forex broker with a fake name, number and email account u don’t use, download their MT4 and use it until it expires (around 30 days). Repeat this until you have had a demo account with every forex broker that exists, that should give you around 10 years of free live price action





haha not bad, cheers!


----------



## TulipFX (4 April 2011)

www.eareview.net gives you the ability to download and test on true live historical tick data. A great tool for mt4.


----------



## kingcarmleo (4 April 2011)

cheers, much appreciated


----------



## AubreyThompson (12 October 2011)

Have you found already the site you were looking for? there are some sites that provides info on currencies, but some needs to be downloaded.


----------



## tayser (15 October 2011)

get a demo from FXDD... www.fxdd.com

I can personally vouch the spreads you see in the demo are the same as live (depends on your equity and agreement with FXDD - I get slightly narrower spreads) and the prices are "live" in the sense that the demo prices lag the live by about 100ms.

Currenex now has pretty decent charting as well.

Select PowerTrader (NOT! VikingTrader) when you sign up for the demo. 

(no I'm not an IB, just a very happy customer of theirs)


----------

